# Claudia Ruggeri - Francesca Brambilla - Laura Cremaschi - Alessia Macari @ Avanti Un Altro! 26-27-28 - 02.17 01-02-03-04 - 03.17



## tvsee (4 März 2017)

Claudia Ruggeri - Francesca Brambilla - Laura Cremaschi - Alessia Macari @ Avanti Un Altro! 26-27-28 - 02.17 01-02-03-04 - 03.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 26-27-28 - 02.17 - 01-02-03-04 - 03.17 TvSee
File Size: 10.2-26.8-9.22-30-17.3-7.52-30.7 Mb [131 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:25-1:05-0:22-1:18-0:43-0:19-1:19 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (11 März 2017)

Claudia Ruggeri - Alessia Macari - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 05-06-07-08-09-11 - 03.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 05-06-07-08-09-11 - 03.17 TvSee
File Size: 15.8-26.4-9.88-13.8-7.44-16.3 Mb [89,8 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:41-1:07-0:24-0:36-0:18-0:42 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (18 März 2017)

Claudia Ruggeri - Alessia Macari - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 12-13-14-15-16-17-18 - 03.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 12-13-14-15-16-17-18 - 03.17 TvSee
File Size: 25.3-13.7-13.7-16.3-21.1-11.9 Mb [127 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 1:07-0:33-0:36-1:02-0:41-0:53-0:29 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (25 März 2017)

Laura Cremaschi - Claudia Ruggeri - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 19-20-22-24 - 03.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 19-20-22-24 - 03.17 TvSee
File Size: 11.6-11.1-21.7-7.41-- Mb [51,9 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:29-0:29-0:54-0:18 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (1 Apr. 2017)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Maria Mazza @ Avanti Un Altro! 26-27-28-29-30-31 - 03.17 - 01.04.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 26-27-28-29-30-31 - 03.17 - 01.04.17 TvSee
File Size: 15.3-30.5-5.54-10.6-20.9-6.44-15 Mb [98,1 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:35-1:16-0:14-0:26-0:50-0:15-0:37 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (8 Apr. 2017)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Maria Mazza @ Avanti Un Altro! 02-03-04-06-08 - 04.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 02-03-04-06-08 - 04.17 TvSee
File Size: 19.1-20.2-18-26.9-18.3 Mb [102 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:50-0:52-0:46-1:07-0:45 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (15 Apr. 2017)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 09-10-11-13-14-15 - 04.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 09-10-11-13-14-15 - 04.17 TvSee
File Size: 31.8-42.3-16.9-32.2-8.04-36.9 Mb [168 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 1:20-1:46-0:42-1:24-0:19-1:33 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (22 Apr. 2017)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 18-19-21-22 - 04.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 18-19-21-22 - 04.17 TvSee
File Size: 6.03-18.2-29.2-6 Mb [59,4 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:14-0:45-1:13-0:15 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (29 Apr. 2017)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 23-24-25-26-27-28-29 - 04.17

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 23-24-25-26-27-28-29 - 04.17 TvSee
File Size: 19.5-11.8-8.58-24.8-22.2-14.7-18 Mb [119 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:50-0:29-0:22-1:03-0:55-0:37-0:47 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (9 Juni 2017)

Claudia Ruggeri - Alessia Macari - Laura Cremaschi - Antonella Fiordelisi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! Pure Di Sera 08.06.17








 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

​
File Name: ruggeri-macari-cremaschi-fiordelisi-brambilla [01]@AvantiUnAltro!PureDiSera08.06.17TvSee.MP4
File Size: 53.8 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 2:14 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (14 Jan. 2018)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 08-09-10-11-12-13-14 - 01.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 08-09-10-11-12-13-14 - 01.18 TvSee
File Size: 10-27.5-18.3-38.7-12-16.7-7.10 Mb [ 130 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:25-1:12-0:48-1:36-0:33-0:42-0:18 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (21 Jan. 2018)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 15-16-17-18-20-21 - 01.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 15-16-17-18-19-20-21 - 01.18 TvSee
File Size: 29.1-13.5-17.6-23-16-18.7 Mb [ 130 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 1:15-0:34-0:42-1:00-0:42-0:48 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (28 Jan. 2018)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 22-23-24-26-27-28 - 01.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 22-23-24-26-27-28 - 01.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 4.87-17.1-8.86-11.8-12.1-13.1 Mb [ 68,1 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:12-0:44-0:20-0:30-0:29-0:33 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## weazel32 (28 Jan. 2018)

Schön anzusehen


----------



## tvsee (4 Feb. 2018)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 29-30-31 - 01.18 - 01-02-03-04 - 02.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 29-30-31 - 01.18 - 01-02-03-04 - 02.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 9.92-6.10-30.1-9.95-18.4-25.8-14.4 Mb [114 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:25-0:15-1:18-0:25-0:48-1:07-0:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (11 Feb. 2018)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 05-06-08-09-10 - 02.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 05-06-08-09-10 - 02.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 12-27.8-25.1-5.04-22.1 Mb [92,2 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:30-1:13-1:03-0:12-0:53 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (18 Feb. 2018)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 12-13-14-15-16-17 - 02.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 12-13-14-15-16-17 - 02.18 TvSee.rar
File Size: 14.7-11.1-3.18-3.38-14-15.9 Mb [ 62,5 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:38-0:29-0:07-0:08-0:35-0:39 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (25 Feb. 2018)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 19-20-21-22-23-24-25 - 02.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 19-20-21-22-23-24-25 - 02.18 TvSee
File Size: 9.24-22-11.4-4.50-25.9-16.3-18.5 Mb [ 108 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:23-0:56-0:29-0:12-1:06-0:41-0:47 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (5 März 2018)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 26-27-28 - 02.18 - 01-02-03-04 - 03.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 26-27-28 - 02.18 - 01-02-03-04 - 03.18 TvSee
File Size: 11.5-16.5-12.9-8.66-11.1-9.55-47.5 Mb [ 117 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:29-0:42-0:31-0:21-0:28-0:24-2:05 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## weazel32 (5 März 2018)

Was für Prachtexemplare :drip:


----------



## tvsee (11 März 2018)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 06-08-09-10-11 - 03.18 

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 06-08-09-10-11 - 03.18 TvSee
File Size: 15.7-13.5-30-8.86-23.3 Mb [ 90,9 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:40-0:34-1:19-0:21-0:57 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (18 März 2018)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 13-14-15-16-17-18 - 03.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 13-14-15-16-17-18 - 03.18 TvSee
File Size: 4.32-26-13.3-16.2-11.8-8.43 Mb [ 80,2 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:18-1:05-0:35-0:39-0:29-0:20 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (25 März 2018)

Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 20-21-23-25 - 03.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 20-21-23-25 - 03.18 TvSee
File Size: 11.8-11.5-21.3-5.94 Mb [ 50,7 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:30-0:29-0:52-0:15 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (1 Apr. 2018)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 27-28-29-30-31 - 03.18 - 01.04.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 27-28-29-30-31 - 03.18 - 01.04.18 TvSee
File Size: 9.70-23.3-16.9-26-9.66-18.9 Mb [ 104 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:24-0:55-0:44-1:05-0:24-0:48 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download:DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (8 Apr. 2018)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 02-03-04-05-06-07-08 - 04.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 02-03-04-05-06-07-08 - 04.18 TvSee
File Size: 16.8-34.1-16.1-19.2-18-36.5-20.4 Mb [ 161 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:42-1:27-0:41-0:51-0:47-1:33-0:53 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (15 Apr. 2018)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 09-10-11-12-13-14-15 - 04.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 09-10-11-12-13-14-15 - 04.18 TvSee
File Size: 13.9-11.9-26.4-44.1-10.5-32.4-13.7 Mb [ 153,2 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:35-0:30-1:09-1:55-0:27-1:23-0:33 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (22 Apr. 2018)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 16-17-19-20-21-22 - 04.18

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: Avanti Un Altro! 16-17-19-20-21-22 - 04.18 TvSee
File Size: 14.3-30.9-21.3-14.3-13.2-15.7 Mb [109 Mb Rar]
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:36-1:20-0:53-0:33-0:31-0:41 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (7 Juni 2018)

Francesca Brambilla - Laura Cremaschi - Claudia Ruggeri @ Avanti Un Altro! Pure Di Sera 06.06.18








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: francesca brambilla-laura cremaschi-claudia ruggeri [01]@AvantiUnAltro!PureDiSera06.06.18TvSee.mp4
File Size: 12.6 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:31 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC 
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: DEPOSITFILE


----------



## tvsee (14 Juni 2018)

Claudia Ruggeri @ Avanti Un Altro! An Italian Crime Story 13.06.18








 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri [01]@AvantiUnAltro!AnItalianCrimeStory13.06.18TvSee.mp4
File Size: 12.1 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 0:28 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (14 Jan. 2019)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Maria Mazza @ Avanti Un Altro! 07-08-09-10-11-12-13 - 01.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla-maria mazza [01]@AvantiUnAltro!07-08-09-10-11-12-13_01.19TvSee
File Size: 131 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 5:48 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## Punisher (14 Jan. 2019)

schöne Sammlung


----------



## tvsee (20 Jan. 2019)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Maria Mazza @ Avanti Un Altro! 14-15-16-17-18-19-20 - 01.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla-maria mazza [02]@AvantiUnAltro!14-15-16-17-18-19-20_01.19TvSee
File Size: 143 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 6:19 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (27 Jan. 2019)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi @ Avanti Un Altro! 21-22-23-24-25-26 - 01.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi [01]@AvantiUnAltro!21-22-23-24-25-26_01.19TvSee
File Size: 78.9 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 3:26 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (3 Feb. 2019)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Maria Mazza @ Avanti Un Altro! 28-29-30-31 - 01.19 - 01-02-03 - 02.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla-maria mazza [01]@AvantiUnAltro!28-29-30-31_01.19_01-02-03_02.19TvSee
File Size: 97.9 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 4:17 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (10 Feb. 2019)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Maria Mazza @ Avanti Un Altro! 05-06-07-08-09-10 - 02.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla-maria mazza [02]@AvantiUnAltro!05-06-07-08-09-10_02.19TvSee
File Size: 89.3 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 3:56 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED ]


----------



## tvsee (17 Feb. 2019)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 11-12-13-14-15-16-17 - 02.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla [01]@AvantiUnAltro!11-12-13-14-15-16-17_02.19TvSee
File Size: 82 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 3:36 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (24 Feb. 2019)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Giada Papetti @ Avanti Un Altro! 18-19-20-21-22-23-24 - 02.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla-giada papetti [01]@AvantiUnAltro!18-19-20-21-22-23-24_02.19TvSee
File Size: 97.5 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 4:17 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (3 März 2019)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Giada Papetti @ Avanti Un Altro! 25-26-27-28 - 02.19 - 01-02-03 - 03.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-giada papetti [02]@AvantiUnAltro!25-26-27-28_02.19_01-02-03_03.19TvSee
File Size: 96 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 4:13 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (10 März 2019)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Giada Papetti @ Avanti Un Altro! 05-06-07-08-09-10 - 03.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla-giada papetti [01]@AvantiUnAltro!05-06-07-08-09-10_03.19TvSee
File Size: 87.2 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 3:49 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## weazel32 (10 März 2019)

Italienisches Temperament ist immer willkommen wink2


----------



## tvsee (17 März 2019)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Giada Papetti @ Avanti Un Altro! 13-14-15-16-17 - 03.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla-giada papetti [02]@AvantiUnAltro!13-14-15-16-17_03.19TvSee
File Size: 76.1 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 3:16 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (24 März 2019)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 18-19-20-22-23-24 - 03.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.






]

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla [01]@AvantiUnAltro!18-19-20-22-23-24_03.19TvSee
File Size: 88.8 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 3:51 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 März 2019)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 25-26-27-28-29-30-31 - 03.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.






]

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla [01]@AvantiUnAltro!25-26-27-28-29-30-31_03.19TvSee
File Size: 92.1 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 4:03 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (7 Apr. 2019)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 01-02-03-04-05-06-07 - 04.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla [02]@AvantiUnAltro!01-02-03-04-05-06-07_04.19TvSee
File Size: 87.8 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 3:52 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (14 Apr. 2019)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla @ Avanti Un Altro! 08-09-10-11-12-13-14 - 04.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla [03]@AvantiUnAltro!08-09-10-11-12-13-14_04.19TvSee
File Size: 89.4 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 3:55 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (20 Apr. 2019)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi @ Avanti Un Altro! 15-17-18-19-20 - 04.19

Con winrar o 7zip una volta scaricato il file basta cliccare col tasto destro su di esso e selezionare WinRAR - Estrai qui.

With winrar or 7zip once you downloading the file, simply right click on it and select WinRAR - Extract Here.








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi [01]@AvantiUnAltro!15-17-18-19-20_04.19TvSee
File Size: 50.4 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 2:13 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 Jan. 2020)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Sara Croce - Maria Mazza - Kenia Fernandes @ Avanti Un Altro! Gennaio 2020






]

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla-sara croce-maria mazza-kenia fernandes [01]@AvantiUnAltro!Gennaio2020TvSee
File Size: 384 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 16:49 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (29 Feb. 2020)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Sara Croce - Maria Mazza - Kenia Fernandes @ Avanti Un Altro! Febbraio 2020








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla-sara croce-maria mazza-kenia fernandes [01]@AvantiUnAltro!Febbraio2020TvSee
File Size: 387 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 17:06 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (29 März 2020)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Sara Croce - Maria Mazza - Kenia Fernandes @ Avanti Un Altro! Marzo 2020








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla-sara croce-maria mazza-kenia fernandes [01]@AvantiUnAltro!Marzo2020TvSee
File Size: 259 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 11:24 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 März 2021)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Sara Croce - Kenia Fernandes @ Avanti Un Altro! Marzo 2021








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla-sara croce--kenia fernandes [01]@AvantiUnAltro!Marzo2021TvSee
File Size: 264 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 11:11 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (30 Apr. 2021)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Sara Croce - Kenia Fernandes @ Avanti Un Altro! & Pure Di Sera Aprile 2021








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla-sara croce--kenia fernandes [01]@AvantiUnAltro!PureDiSeraAprile2021TvSee
File Size: 283 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 12:30 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 Mai 2021)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Sara Croce - Kenia Fernandes @ Avanti Un Altro! & Pure Di Sera Maggio 2021








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: claudia ruggeri-laura cremaschi-francesca brambilla-sara croce--kenia fernandes [01]@AvantiUnAltro!PureDiSeraMaggio2021TvSee
File Size: 276 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 12:12 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED


----------



## tvsee (31 Jan. 2022)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Sara Croce - Kenia Fernandes @ Avanti Un Altro! & Pure Di Sera Gennaio 2022








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: ruggeri-cremaschi-brambilla-croce-fernandes [01]@AvantiUnAltro!PureDiSeraGennaio2022Part01TvSee - ruggeri-cremaschi-brambilla-croce-fernandes [01]@AvantiUnAltro!PureDiSeraGennaio2022Part02TvSee
File Size: 396 - 398 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 7:14 - 7:14 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED_PART01 - UPLOADED_PART02


----------



## tvsee (28 Feb. 2022)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Sara Croce - Kenia Fernandes @ Avanti Un Altro! & Pure Di Sera Febbraio 2022








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: ruggeri-cremaschi-brambilla-croce-fernandes [01]@AvantiUnAltro!PureDiSeraFebbraio2022Part01TvSee - ruggeri-cremaschi-brambilla-croce-fernandes [01]@AvantiUnAltro!PureDiSeraFebbraio2022Part02TvSee
File Size: 367 - 365 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 6:40 - 6:40 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED_PART01 - UPLOADED_PART02


----------



## tvsee (31 März 2022)

Claudia Ruggeri - Laura Cremaschi - Francesca Brambilla - Sara Croce - Kenia Fernandes @ Avanti Un Altro! Marzo 2022








 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: ruggeri-cremaschi-brambilla-croce-fernandes [01]@AvantiUnAltro!Marzo2022Part01TvSee - ruggeri-cremaschi-brambilla-croce-fernandes [01]@AvantiUnAltro!Marzo2022Part02TvSee
File Size: 336 - 350 Mb
Resolution: 1280X720
Duration: 6:07 - 6:08.Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: mp4a: MPEG-4 AAC LC

Download: UPLOADED_PART01 - UPLOADED_PART02


----------



## tvsee (23 Mai 2022)

Sara Croce @ Avanti Un Altro... Pure Di Sera! 22.05.22








 

 

 

 

 

 

​
File Name: sara croce [02]@AvantiUnAltro...PureDiSera!22.05.22TvSee.MP4
File Size: 65.9 Mb
Resolution: 1920X1080
Duration: 1:10 Min
Video Codec: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC
Audio Codec: No Audio

Download: UPLOADED


----------

